
A grandmaster who got Twitch hooked on chess - exanimo_sai
https://www.wired.com/story/hikaru-nakamura-twitch-chess
======
Yanu-3452
Unironically chess is an e-sport and this recent explosion is because Hikaru,
Botez, Hess et al. have woken up to that idea and embraced it.

The best computers can easily beat the top humans just as an aimbot could beat
Navi easily at CS:GO.

So the focus in chess has moved away from manually exploring to find optimal
plays and new opening styles as was the trend in the 19th century chess
rennaisance to a focus on preparation so that a player can quickly find best
moves, under significant pressure, in any given match.

That makes it much more like a strategy game.

Embracing memes makes it more accessible to viewers who are used to watching
hearthstone, csgo, league, dota or other esports and it's been really fun to
watch.

I started watching chess on twitch a while ago during the Tata steel
tournament and I thought back then it would quickly grow if they focused their
commentary on casual level viewers and it's been fantastic to have been proved
correct.

~~~
SkyBelow
>So the focus in chess has moved away from manually exploring to find optimal
plays and new opening styles as was the trend in the 19th century chess
rennaisance to a focus on preparation so that a player can quickly find best
moves, under significant pressure, in any given match.

There is a certain skill level, which I want to say is somewhere around 1400
to 1500 but it has been over a decade so don't quote me on that, where most
the players at that level seem to focus on memorizing openings. It ended up
being what separates them from the players a one to two hundred points lower.
This leaves them vulnerable to a bit of a hack, as using a non-standard
opening can completely remove any usefulness of their memorized openings. It
almost disorients them and makes it much more likely for them to make a
mistake that can then overcome the disadvantage of such a non-standard
opening. I loved playing in this area as I hated memorizing openings so I just
used non-standard openings to not to avoid having to. Eventually I hit the
ranking where players were good enough to take advantage of my non-standard
opening more than any advantage from disorienting them and I quit playing
because the only option to advance would've been to go back and memorize
openings.

~~~
zxcmx
This is a really silly question, but if you don't memorize openings how do you
make sure you're avoiding the standard ones? Not a chess player.

~~~
gizmo686
Not a chess player either, but I'd imagine it would be easier to know the
begginings of a standard opening, then just play a wrong move. At that point
it ia unlikely to transpose back into a standard opening.

I do this trick a fair amount in Go, and actually have accumulated some
"standard" non-standard openings that I play when the oppurtunity arrises.
Because I play them fairly often, I actually have more experience with them
then my opponent, so end up with the "memorization" advantage.

Also, in my experience, players will notice the mistake and then try a bit too
hard to take advantage, instead of being satisfied with getting the "normal"
result.

------
pritambarhate
There is a parallel explosion of Chess Streaming in India on YouTube. During
the lockdown, a stand-up comedian Samay Raina [1] started streaming Chess with
some other famous comedians. None of them are strong players. But the content
was so funny that quite a few people started watching.

Later Samay became friends with India No. 2 Chess Super GM Vidit Gujrathi [2]
and together they have created quite a bit of following on YouTube. In one of
his videos, Agadmator [3] said that Indians sign-ups on Chess.com have gone
through the roof.

However, most of the content is in Hindi. Here are some videos which are in
(mostly) English, Vidit's trash talk with anther Indian GM Baskaran
Adhiban[4], Vidit Playing Serious Chess Blitz tournament on Chess.com [5]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAov2BBv1ZJav0c_yHEciAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAov2BBv1ZJav0c_yHEciAw)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpjTx5WsF4yqyvGIYY8nuVg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpjTx5WsF4yqyvGIYY8nuVg)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL5YbN5WLFD8dLIegT5QAbA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL5YbN5WLFD8dLIegT5QAbA)

[4]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjaDxN5xLHs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjaDxN5xLHs)

[5] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJeM-
TBPqI0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJeM-TBPqI0)

~~~
yewenjie
Personal opinion : I absolutely hate Samay Raina's utter nonsense commentary,
which is cringe at worst, and irrelevant at best.

------
mellosouls
The current presence on Twitch of young, funny chess masters like the Chess
Brahs and the Botez sisters with top level talents like Nakamura crossing over
with famous xQc-types is maybe the best thing to happen to chess in recent
years to showcase it as something fun loving young people can enjoy, not just
the dusty old men and social incompetents of caricature. It would be great if
it encourages new people to come in from esports and elsewhere, and bust
through the gatekeepers and play this brilliant game.

[https://www.twitch.tv/botezlive](https://www.twitch.tv/botezlive)

Botez Compilation

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9VVcrwQGqU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9VVcrwQGqU)

\-----

[https://www.twitch.tv/chessbrah](https://www.twitch.tv/chessbrah)

ChessBrahs Nightcore Bullet Run

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byCYEUQvjq4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byCYEUQvjq4)

(comment reposted with video links from a submission I posted on the subject
the other day
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23397314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23397314))

~~~
krick
Yeah, everyone repeats this "the best thing to happen to chess" passage, but,
seriously, I don't see how it makes any sense.

I mean, good for who? "Chess"? Chess is a game, it doesn't give a fuck who
plays or watches it. It may be argued that chess is rather a field for
studies, which, like any science, benefits from more resources spent on
studying it, but let's be honest: future GMs are not bored 20 y.o. kids,
introduced to chess by watching xQc. So, no, it is not good, nor especially
bad for chess.

Is it good for Hikaru? Definitely. It is good for Hikaru, Botez, maybe
Naroditsky or whoever else will manage to catch a ride on the hype train.
Because they get more money. Alexandra's channel is now worth like 50 times
more than 2 months ago, and market for coaching will be probably bigger now.
Likewise, it is good for chess.com, which has all these guys on a payroll
under contracts that forbid them streaming while playing on any other platform
than chess.com

Community... Well, it's hard to define who exactly constitutes a community,
but if we are talking about people who were playing chess and watching
GMHikaru or BotezLive 2 months ago, it doesn't seem to me they got anything
out of it. It was a community of somewhat similarly-minded people, there was
at least some space for meaningful conversations in twitch-chat. Absolute
majority was actually somewhat into chess (probably like 1100-1800 ELO) and
there was a nice homely environment. Now all the trash previously contained
within xQc's channel is spilled all over the place, it's just mindless
spamming emotes and such. 50% of Hikaru's content is now "reacting to xQc
doing stupid shit". 700-ELO player who at least attempts to think before
making a move is now "naturally talented player and definitely not a newbie".
I mean, honestly, it just isn't enjoyable anymore. It isn't the place these
people used to come for.

And people who got introduced to chess because they were Forsen's of xQc's
viewers didn't actually get much either, because they don't _really_ care
about the subject. If xQc was suddenly an avid crossword-puzzle sover, they
would obsess over crossword-puzzles all the same. It doesn't matter.

~~~
nafey
It is good for chess economy as a whole. By that I mean people who make income
by playing tournaments, authoring chess books, making lessons etc. More
eyeballs means more money.

~~~
krick
Well, I said, that it is good for a subset of those who make money on it. I
didn't bother to mention the obvious, that "whoever else manages to catch a
ride on the hype train" isn't restricted to those I named. But don't mistake
it with "chess economy as a whole". Major chess tournaments, for instance, are
quite specific thing, it won't really notice these new 40k Hikaru's viewers,
as money source is different. And professional full-format chess won't ever be
popular thing to watch anyway, it isn't football or even CS:GO, it isn't
really watchable even for somewhat good players.

------
tholman
I've been loving this boom for a ton of reasons.

Hikaru does an amazing job of sharing his knowledge and skill without spilling
over the top with information about why certain moves are theoretically better
than others 30 moves down the line than only a small percentage of people
would understand. The skill gap is insane, but he makes it feel approachable.

Its been fun watching the pogchamps series for the most part because himself
and Botez (and a few others) can share their knowledge without being
affronting or elitist, but instead exploring and explaining why certain good
moves are sometimes hard to find or don't feel natural. Simplifying the
language and using arrows on the board to show moves, rather than just
blasting chess notation at the screen. You can see them holding back when a
player makes a certain move, and then openly assess the goods and bads.

They've shown behind the scene training sessions on pogchamps too, showing a
little into the world (again at a much lower level) how you would begin to
prep and build your chess opening repertoire that is approachable for someone
who is learning.

And then at the end of the day, its also just fun to watch someone who has an
insane amount of talent be a complete boss in their field. Honestly feels like
the top players are scanning a QR code and know what to do without a second
thought [1]

...

To pin onto this for those who enjoy chess but perhaps don't like the stress
of online play, I've found the puzzles on lichess [2] to be a great way to
learn and be challenged by the game.

\- [1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-pePy_1_Ts&t=50](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-pePy_1_Ts&t=50)

\- [2] [https://lichess.org/training/](https://lichess.org/training/)

~~~
narag
[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-pePy_1_Ts&t=50](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-pePy_1_Ts&t=50)

WTF?

OK, I understand they're on another level, but that's ridiculous. Seems like
muscle memory. I had no idea they can do that.

~~~
krick
This isn't even especially fast. I remember Hikaru getting past 50 before.

------
philshem
[https://lichess.org](https://lichess.org) is fantastic for online chess.

But we need a lichess for Backgammon! Backgammon has tons of strategy but also
has the element of chance because of the dice roll - anyone can win anygame
(in theory, at least).

There is even a lichess forum post about making lichess for backgammon:
[https://lichess.org/forum/lichess-feedback/backgammon-
clone-...](https://lichess.org/forum/lichess-feedback/backgammon-clone-of-
lichess)

~~~
conistonwater
> _anyone can win anygame (in theory, at least)._

Is this supposed to be a good thing in a game? It's kind of like the opposite
of being skill-based. E.g., poker has this "problem", and it's a huge part of
the game and its skill, but it's not literally a good thing that "anyone can
win once". At worst, it just encourages gambling, at best it makes results
more random than necessary to establish skill differences.

Bridge also has this property that every beginner can win, and the main
consequence I've seen when teaching people is that it trips people up when
their understanding of probability theory isn't up to snuff already before
they start learning, they end up having way too much trouble distinguishing
success and failure.

There's a theory that one of the reasons chess is so highly-developed with so
many children playing at such a high level is precisely that not anyone can
win, so people just get so much more feedback on their decision making.

~~~
yoDibly
>Is this supposed to be a good thing in a game?

Absolutely. Maybe not for a sport, but unless you're talking about the pure
competitive aspect of it, most games benefit from having that level of
accessibility. Bad players need to feel like they can win games. Even if they
don't know how, they'll feel like they can win again.

One of the big draws to any game is the idea that you aren't just measuring
your skill/experience at the game against everyone else playing, it's like
when everyone comes over to play Super Smash Bros but you can tell the host
has been playing on his own to practice, it takes a lot of the fun out of it.
You can also use the example in SSB of playing with items on. Sure, really
competitive players will hate the randomness that comes from items but the
whole point of that randomness is to give everyone else a fighting chance.

I guess it depends on what you want out of a "game". If you're only looking at
it through the lens of Chess where luck is virtually nonexistent and skill is
the ultimate deciding factor, you're going to take a lot of issue with
anything that upsets that balance. But, in practice, most people play games
for enjoyment, not for sport.

------
karimf
This is a real example of how things can go from 1 to 1.000.000 by a
combination of luck and execution.

GM Hikaru have been streaming chess since ~2 years ago [0] but there was
little traction. Then one day he got into stream with xQc, one of the biggest
streamer on Twitch. Because of Hikaru's skill and meme, many xQc followers
started to follow Hikaru.

Soon, Hikaru joined Lindores Abbey Challenge, an online chess tournament where
12 world's best chess players compete, including Magnus Carlsen. I think that
tournament was what made this whole trends possible. The recent surge of
Hikaru's followers are chanting on the Twitch chat to give support to Hikaru.
And Hikaru was playing against Magnus Carlsen, the final boss in the chess
world. It felt like you're watching the latest episode of an anime/tv series.

The momentum didn't stop there. Hikaru knew the fads usually won't last long,
so they made the pogchamps tournaments, featuring big streamers, to capitalize
on the momentum and to make sure it was just not a fad.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/gmhikaru/status/1058781473271148544](https://twitter.com/gmhikaru/status/1058781473271148544)

~~~
abnry
Also, don't forget the whole COVID-19 isolation thing, which encouraged people
to find ways to pass the time online. I've seen graphs showing the number of
users on lichess significantly increased right when the lockdowns started.

------
0x3d3d3d
One of my favorite aspects of this is the chat satirically treating Chess like
any other game on Twitch:

\- When's the next patch coming out?

\- Nerf the queen, too strong

\- Blundered a piece, intentionally feeding

\- Queen h6 was mate, missed lethal

~~~
yen223
En passant was a balance patch against the overpowered pawn 2-square move

------
underdeserver
This boom, including Pogchamps, has been great.

First of all, chess has been unapproachable for a long time. You see
grandmasters making this move instead of that and for a beginner there's
absolutely zero chance you're going to understand why. Or you see something
that looks good, a fork that you think wins material but the GM doesn't play
it; you don't understand why it was bad.

Sure, you could go into analysis in Lichess but are you going to do that for
every single game? Is that fun?

Nakamura, Hess and Botez have been doing a great job making it more
approachable - at a level _anyone_ can follow.

The coaching videos are great to watch, even if you're a slight bit stronger
(I'm ~2000 blitz on Lichess). And some of the players - Voyboy in particular -
have been getting _significantly_ better over the course of the tournament.
You can follow along, get better yourself, and discover the deeper and deeper
levels of the game at a tractable pace, and that I think is the key to getting
into a new hobby.

There's also always been a sense of elitism in chess. The opinion against
Pogchamps here[1] shows that:

> "If Chess.com wanted to do a show with gamers and streamers, instead of
> presenting them as fools they should have been respected as the learners
> they are at chess."

Bull. A beginner is NOT a fool, and the only prerequisite to playing chess is
knowing the rules.

[1] [https://www.chesstech.org/2020/is-pogchamps-a-good-way-to-
pr...](https://www.chesstech.org/2020/is-pogchamps-a-good-way-to-promote/)

~~~
jpxw
Don’t forget John Bartholomew. Not a GM yet, but he will be someday IMO. Oh,
and Ben Finegold (who is a GM). I found them more informative than Hikaru and
Botez by far.

~~~
lubesGordi
John Bartholomew is the best. Tons of great stuff on his youtube. Also he
founded chessable.com which is pretty great for drilling chess openings,
endings, etc.

~~~
SubiculumCode
I'm a big fan of IM Bartholomew. The recent IM not a GM championship was so
much fun to follow. Congrats John aka the Super IM.

I've been commenting a lot, so this post won't probably get through...

------
tentboy
Magnus Carlsen has been streaming for a little while!

sometimes doing silly things then absolutely wiping the floor of his opponent
like in this clip

[https://m.livestreamfails.com/post/36320](https://m.livestreamfails.com/post/36320)

~~~
himlion
That's funny that he can casually do that against a grandmaster. Still far
ahead of the field.

~~~
lgl
Well, at 13 years old, Carlsen (#700) was already giving Kasparov (#1) a run
for his money while looking kind of bored and casually checking out the other
matches around them [0] so I'm fairly sure a GM rank on a website isn't really
something he worries about that much now that he's spent 120 months as world's
#1 and holds the record for highest rated player in chess history.

Kasparov still holds the title for most time spent at #1 at some impressive
255 months though. [1]

[0] [https://youtu.be/WjEmquJhSas](https://youtu.be/WjEmquJhSas)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_FIDE_chess_world_numbe...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_FIDE_chess_world_number_ones#Player_statistics)

------
bluecalm
I think what made Hikaru a controversial and not always the most liked
classical player makes a perfect combination for a popular streamer. Quick
mind, sometimes moody, easily tilted, very competitive and sometimes
opinionated. I wasn't his biggest fan when he was top 5 classical player but
today I am a happy subscriber to his stream and always cheer for him in
rapid/blitz tournaments.

~~~
mattbillenstein
I think he's growing into it - seems like his streams have become much looser
and fun over time - I wouldn't have thought a super-gm could do chess content
and not be super serious about it all the time.

------
petercooper
I can't deal with chess but a similar thing has been happening with Sudoku and
I have become a bit addicted to it :-) It's always interesting to see things
that had a bit of an arcane or geeky reputation now having large audiences
given we're all in the same online 'place' as it were.

~~~
netcan
Who's a good sudoku streamer?

~~~
petercooper
I am more interested in recordings as I like to follow along, pause, and
"beat" their logic (in the rare case I can!) so I prefer YouTube and this
channel is about as good as it gets: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC-
UOdK8-mIjxBQm_ot1T-Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC-
UOdK8-mIjxBQm_ot1T-Q) .. there's just so much great stuff on that one.

Sudoku on Twitch is not well established at all (yet), but if you see someone
doing an advanced one (by following the "Sudoku" category –
[https://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Sudoku](https://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Sudoku))
it can be worth tuning in especially as the live nature lets you "help" in the
chat if you so wish. Maybe I should start streaming my own Sudoku solves! :-)

~~~
netcan
why not

~~~
petercooper
I know it's a rhetorical question but whenever I've tried streaming (such as
coding on stream), I find talking while concentrating is not easy for me. But
I imagine these things take practice!

~~~
netcan
Just go for it. Sounds like you want to. Worst case: you don't like it.

------
mattbillenstein
pogchamps is pretty entertaining - it's not great chess, but it's some of the
most fun I've had watching people play chess.

~~~
nafey
Which makes you wonder why no one tried to get together a bunch of celebs to
play chess earlier? Think Woody Harrelson vs Sting

~~~
capableweb
Some sentiments I've seen being passed around in some chess communities is
that things like this makes chess less attractive to people who regard chess
as something you need to spend bunch of years to learn before you get
interesting enough games to be broadcast. They see the current movement of
"Twitch profiles playing chess against others" as something like a celebrity-
disease overtaking the sport that used to be low-profile.

Edit: just to be clear, I don't agree with this stance. Just echoing what I've
seen elsewhere to try to answer the "wonder why no one tried to get together a
bunch of celebs to play chess earlier?" question

~~~
newswasboring
Who is even saying this? Can you give some examples?

ninja edit: The question is there because I want to know the reasoning better.
It cant just be this.

~~~
Yanu-3452
One grandmaster described the streamers as having "negative talent in life".

~~~
pouta
You mean the barely GM, 50-sub Andy?

~~~
newen
It was Ben Finegold. I'm sure a lot of people think this but don't want to say
anything to dissuade people from learning chess. Games by 700 rated low
skilled players are really really boring to me but good for twitch viewers for
enjoying them. Don't really care.

~~~
pouta
He definitely fits my description :)

------
jbj
I wonder if chess is actually the first ever online game.

My granddad used to play chess over his rotary land line.

Some enthusiasts must have tried a game over telegram/morse or other
technology.

~~~
fenwick67
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Correspondence_chess](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Correspondence_chess)

------
DeonPenny
I've been watching the POG chess tournament. It's honestly so fascinating how
quickly it spread through the twitch gaming community. I guess gaming is
gaming and there a clear reason why chess has always been popular.

------
pranit10
I am so happy to see Hackernews users overlap with twitch.

------
jack_pp
I got into chess a couple of months ago and it has been fun but I don't
understand how people watch Hikaru play 3min chess. It's very hard for a
beginner to wrap their head around what his moves mean. I'd have to pause and
think every move through for a couple of minutes if I really wanted to
understand. I think people watch more for what he says while playing than the
actual game

~~~
twox2
Check out Eric Rosen on youtube, he has great videos where he plays blitz
chess and talks through his thought process. It's very helpful.

~~~
abnry
Eric Rosen is the Bob Ross of chess.

~~~
twox2
Agreed! So soft spoken.

------
blastro
Truly the golden age of chess.

Shoutout to lichess.org - one of the best sites on the internet IMHO.

------
madballster
Chess has been declared dead so many times to online chess it seems to stage a
big upturn with the younger crowd. I am happy to see it.

------
lawn
Is there something similar for Go? I do like chess but Go just appeals to me
more.

~~~
jasonwatkinspdx
There are some good twitch go streamers, but it hasn't blown up in popularity
like chess did recently. Check out
[https://www.twitch.tv/battsgo](https://www.twitch.tv/battsgo) for a go
streamer that's pretty approachable, including doing a "basics" stream weekly.
The Go world could learn a bit from how this chess boom is streamlining the
presentation and terminology. The english go world tends to use mangled
versions of the japanese strategic terms, and tbh, they aren't particularly
helpful for learning.

------
zacharycohn
In middle school I started playing chess at a local club that met at a Barnes
and Noble. I was 1/3 of the age of the next youngest person and I doubt I ever
won a single game, but I learned so much.

My favorite person at the club, and I tried to play with him as often as I
could, was this boisterous old man who would drop movie one-liners constantly.
He'd take a pawn with his knight and bellow "I HAVE YOU NOW." I'd occasionally
grab one of his rooks, "Great kid, but don't get cocky!"

------
zitterbewegung
Man I should just start coding on a twitch account for my side projects. I
can't go to meetups anymore for obvious reasons and I have been putting it
off.

------
Buttons840
Aside: I saw new beauty in chess recently in a game with a queen vs a rook,
knight, and pawn in the end game. The game lasted for over 40 moves in this
state before ending in a draw. Chess engine analysis had the game as dead
even.

Chess may be a bit more complicated and arbitrary than Go, but seeing how the
pieces very exactly fit their 1, 3, 5, and 9 point values allowed me to see
the mathematical beauty of the game for the first time.

~~~
krick
They don't "exactly fit their 1, 3, 5, and 9 point values" at all. Piece value
is depending on the stage of the game and even the exact position, and even
averaged value estimation fluctuates wildly. For example, for Stockfish it's
4.16, 4.41, 6.625, 12.92 (N, B, R, Q).

And for endgames too, a queen vs 2 rooks may be winning for either side or a
draw depending on a position.

~~~
Buttons840
You mean stockfish is programmed to consider a queen as being worth almost 13
points?

Granted, the pieces naive value matters little compared to the tree search
stockfish does.

~~~
krick
Yes, stockfish is programmed to consider a queen as being worth "almost 13
points", and no, "naïve" piece values have absolutely crucial, primarily role
to do the search and complete the mission.

------
awb
Chess.com has excellent live coverage of many top chess tournaments. Their
paid commentators are almost always engaging and make watching chess
informative and exciting. They also provide links to top Twitch streamers who
are playing on their platform like Hikaru Nakamura. I'm not affiliated with
the site, just impressed with their content.

------
tuxiano
My hypothesis is that learning chess is such a long path that people tend to
forget how they were when they started and think their current level games are
not interesting to share or stream. Pogchamps success demonstrates that a lot
of people like chess as entertainment in addition to a mind challenge.

------
imgabe
I recently got back into chess after discovering there's a huge wealth of
chess videos on YouTube. (Probably news to no one I know) It's great to be
able to learn about a new opening or trap or whatnot then jump into an online
game and hopefully try it out.

------
SubiculumCode
Hey Guys. It's John. Gonna play some 3 0 on Lichess. I'm drinking herbal tea,
and I've got a pot of MJB brewing, cuz its good when it should. Okay, let's
play a scandi, #TeamScandi. (•‿•)

------
luisehk
As a casual player, I've been enjoying it. High-level games are sometimes hard
to follow but it has motivated me to get out of my comfort zone and get better
at chess.

------
tobyhinloopen
Grandmain.

------
mkchoi212
This is awesome. Chess becoming main stream again as people bored in
quarantine are looking for new brain engaging activities.

------
29athrowaway
For chess, lichess.org is excellent.

For shogi there's 81dojo.com and for Go there's online-go.com and
shin.gokgs.com

------
sitkack
What a wonderful hack! Praxis.

Now if we can get Nascar on to e-sports (large mosfet kind).

------
hiop
"grandmain"

------
nazgulnarsil
play crazyhouse, make chess fun again.

------
EGreg
Because of David Pakman lol

------
dilandau
What chess engine do you all recommend for gnome-chess? I see glaurung, fairy-
max, hoi-chess, gnuchess?

------
vmchale
damn we are bored as shit

